

Colorful Bodies of Water in Digital Artwork - jakerocheleau
http://www.designtickle.com/2012/03/colorful-bodies-of-water-in-digital-artwork/

======
T-zex

      "Our planet is made up of well over 50% water." 

Nope. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth#Composition_and_structure>

